

Ask HN: Registered Agent for an Emory College Dorm Startup? - quizbiz

I am an American citizen but my family currently lives in Israel. So I have no permanent address here in the US other than my university PO box.<p>I want to get an LLC but I need a registered agent. Not sure what to do. Any advice?
======
jeffmould
If you go through an attorney to do your LLC paperwork or have an accountant,
they will most likely be willing to help you out in this department. Most
attorneys or accountants will act as a registered agent for their clients.

------
ecommando
www.registeredagent.com

(I have no affiliation.. I just googled registered agent)

